# Tenoning Jig Cutoff Sports



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Anybody done it??

Spent some time, again today, using the tenoning jig on the table saw.

Ping. Pow. Zzzzzzing!

The cutoffs fly in a pretty wide area, and at a pretty random trajectory.

So … I've been thinking about Tenoning Jig Cutoff Golf, for the low-flying ones, and/or Tenoning Jig Cutoff Basketball, for the high-flyers.

Just a few strategically placed buckets-either high, low, or in between, and the assignation of a certain number of points per cutoff IN the bucket.

I guess the right cutoffs could even be used in Tenoning Jig Cutoff Darts, but … I shudder to think.

Anybody on this, already, or … did I just invent something ?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually just use my face or some other portion of my body to keep score of the hits.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Neil. Maybe you should make your shoulder cuts after the vertical ones. I've never had that problem cutting tenons on the table saw so I'm not sure about this advice or even if you are already doing it that way. If it doesn't work I won't charge for it. Lol.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Lew*: Aaaahhhhh, yes. I forgot about the much sought after Bullseye 

*Mike*: That's it. I'm sick of Norm.

He makes the shoulder cuts first, but … you're right (again??): if I make them afterward, it probably would nuke the Olympic Exhibition Sport element of it.


----------



## brandonsommer (Jan 31, 2010)

If you figure out the rules for the game, and a point system let me know. I'm sure there are others on LJ's that would love to beat your high score.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Let me know when the league is formed…I've been practicing too.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

now if you were to place whoopie cushions in strategic places ..when the flying chunks made contact you could have a musical going on down there…..the faster you cut..and more musical you get…...its not like ive done this before…but maybe when ive gotten hit,,,its made me tense just right and ive had a musical going on …...i could record it…...it could be a hit….ya think….....))


----------

